# lost light



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry, but I had to edit this poem, and my others because it 
Is too personal for me. 
It makes me feel anxious every time I visit 
This forum. 
I just don?t feel as comfortable posting such 
Personal feelings like other people. 
I hope you understand . 
But I will replace it with a poem that is not mine, but I can relate to.

I've lived in a fantasy world 
In a dream for 19yrs 
How long will it take my mind 
To adjust to reality 
Who did I think I was 
And where did I think I was 
I've never wanted to face the truth 
That I'm a nonentity 
I'm finding it so hard to see 
The world and what it is 
So involved in myself 
I've forgotten to live 
This battle between myself and life 
Will I survive the fight 
Will I learn or try to learn 
The acceptance of reality. 
This never ending battle 
That I've fought within my mind 
The acceptance of reality 
The light I cannot find 
To free myself of myself 
This I cannot do 
I've tried and tried to see the world 
But the fight it starts anew 
The torture and frustration 
I can bear with it no more 
I must break out and see the things 
I've never seen before. 
Why do some accept and see 
Without the fight I find 
Why are their eyes opened 
When mine are closed and blind 
It's hard to face a future 
When I feel so lost and strange 
My attitude to life 
It must be rearranged. 
I've collapsed and fallen 
I cannot seem to move 
Move from this position 
I'm stuck within this groove.

Cam


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Cam,

Welcome to the poetry writing board! I have company, yea! We can all be miserable together.

Actually I find it can be great relief to write things down. Sometimes, something moves inside of you and you are just so glad to get it out.

Good luck

R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello cam,

Yeah *rubs chin* that one makes for a good read... more from you if you don't mind and have the time please.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks,

It really does help to get it out.

Cam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah i can sympathize... If you're not able to express yourself another way... poems are great...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Must resist urge to argue with Em_Pup again, must resister urge to argue with Em_Pup again.

Like, all expression is good. If I had a scanner, I'd upload doodles. In any case I don't see poetry is a last resort, I express myself in other ways also. But in language there is so much to explore. Haven't even touched the tip of the iceberg yet. There's meter, rhyme, issues of identity, archetypes, then there's just pure description, there is so much to explore. You can enter old memories and create fantasies. You can travel fast or slow, with a hop, skip and jump, or a stagnant crawl. You can explore relationships with people, yourself, the world, your soul, your body, illness, emotions. You can even just write about habits and other daily observations that may mean nothing to anybody else at all. Poetry is about possibilities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Must resist urge to argue with Em_Pup again, must resister urge to argue with Em_Pup again.


Yes you must resist your urges to argue with myself, you?re effort will only prove to be feeble? and I?d predict tidy tears to be cried? yet I?m considerate to bring along a box of aloe vera tissues; wouldn?t want to provoke those cheeks of your to become rosy now would we?


----------

